# Old School Precision Power PPI EPX-205 2way Active Crossover on Ebay



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the link to it:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Yes, it's my auction.
Free shipping.
Wiring harness and the ultra rare mounting brackets are included.
Pm me with any questions.

Definitely will consider a deal for DIYMA members.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

bump.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

